# Paraben-free preservative in sugar/salt scrubs



## eleraine (Jan 9, 2014)

Anyone have any ideas what is available?

I read that Optiphen is out of the question as it's water soluble...

I'm getting my supplies from France so I might run into some problems because they have things like

EPP
Cosgard
Naticide
Benzoate complex & Sorbate
Leucidal

...all for items with an aqueous phase.


----------



## grayceworks (Jan 9, 2014)

Phenonip is what I use, but yeah, it has parabens. For some reason my brain totally spaced the paraben-free part. Must need more sleep lol.


----------



## eleraine (Jan 9, 2014)

Phenonip has parabens no?


----------



## lsg (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes Phenonip contains parabens.  How about Tinosan SDC?  Here is some info.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=paraben+free+preservatives


----------



## indulgebandb (Jan 9, 2014)

Regular optiphen can be used for anhydrous products. There are different kinds- I use optiphen in my scrubs and butters as it's best for oil products but there is also optiphen plus which is water soluble. Also optiphen ND.


----------



## eleraine (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks ladies!

I'm getting preservatives for my scrubs coz I don't want them growing nasties after a couple of uses...and I'm looking at paraben-free items. 

Optiphen confuses me because some sites says it's okay for anhydrous products but some say it's not. Hm.

Also, how do I use it in scrubs?


----------



## judymoody (Jan 9, 2014)

I think I used liquipar optima for anhydrous products but to be honest, I can't remember if it was paraben free or not.  It's effective.


----------

